
Looking Back at Antitrust, the Movie Where Bill Gates Murders Coders - madmax108
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/7/17827992/antitrust-tim-robbins-bill-gates-microsoft-retrospective
======
jrnichols
If you haven't seen this movie, it's a fun movie. Of course there are going to
be some stretches here and there, but it's a tech thriller, not a documentary
on open source software. At the very least, it stayed far far away from
immersive GUIs and implausible computer behaviors.

